# ظهور اشارة hold سيارة نوع اوبترا



## شاخوان محمد (6 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم زملائي
عندي مشكله مع سيارتي نوع اوبترا موديل 2006 اوتوماتيك وهي قمت بغسل محرك السيارة قبل يومين وبعد الغسل وبعد تشغيل السيارة تظهر اشارة الهولد ولحد الان . بشكل متقطع حيث تبقي سرعة المحرك عند 1x وعند الدوس على دواسة الوقود لاتصعد سرعة المحرك مع رائحة بنزين غير محترق ويؤدي الى انطفاء السيارة.!!
فهل لدى احدكم معلومات لتفيدونا مشكورين


----------



## شاخوان محمد (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مافي احد يعرف الاجابه؟ تحياتي


----------



## hassenwah (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي وضح اكثر وحسب علمي اشارة hold تابع ناقل الحركة


----------



## شاخوان محمد (13 سبتمبر 2013)

hassenwah قال:


> اخي وضح اكثر وحسب علمي اشارة hold تابع ناقل الحركة[/QUO
> اعرف اخي انه تابع لنقل الحركة . وهو يظهر عند بدء التشغيل وبشكل متقطع بحيث يؤثر على سرعة السيارة فلايمكن زياده سرعة السياره اكثر من 40 كم بسبب تفعيل هذا الاشارة بدون ان اظغط زر الهولد
> تحياتي


----------



## ميس الحلوة (31 أكتوبر 2013)

أخي أسباب أشتعاله أما عطل ال tps أو يجب تبديل فلتر الكير والهيدروليك خاصة إذا كان محترق وإن شاء الله أكون أفدتك ....


----------



## شاخوان محمد (31 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (11 يناير 2014)

ممكن دخل الماء الى احد علب اللوحات - شغل السياره الى ساعات حتى يحتر المحرك واجزائه اتمنى انها تذهب


----------



## موري العسل (11 يناير 2014)

يجب عليك فحص كامل الوصلات الكهربائية الخاصة بناقل السرعة واخص كهرباء المخ يوجد فيش على الجانب الايمن بمقربة

من كرسي الغير حاول افحس الكهرباء اوربما وجد ترسبات من الماء تسببت في احداث تلامس او عدم سبات الفيش

في بعض الاحيان وخاصة فئات شفرلية الاوبتر والافيو يكون في بعض السيارت عطل في العقل 

على كل حال محتاج تشيك وفحص يدوي الي كهرباء ناقل السرعة واعادت ضبط tbs

كما لا انسى قد يكون المفتاح به عطل لا يفصل 

تحياتي


----------

